# New kitchen faucet for my house.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A couple of years ago I put in brand new Moen Integra pullout-spray kitchen faucet in my house. It looked nice, and was on sale at fergusons.
Anyway, it SUCKS! I had to put a new cartridge in and mess with it, because it doesn't want to push the handle all the way down. The new cartridge worked for awhile, but now its dripping AGAIN! The design is horrible, just CRAP!
I am putting in a GOOD faucet, no MOEN crap. I have Kohler fixtures in the rest of my house with ceramic disc cartridges, and they work beautifully. I have never had problems with Kohler. I am looking at the Kohler Forte, or the Kohler Simplice. Very elegant, much higher quality. A bit pricey, but I learned my lesson buying that cheap Moen garbage.

end rant...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Should have gone with Delta.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I like Kohler better. A lot of guys hate them because of the many parts, but they make really nice fixtures and faucets. I put a Kohler Faucet in my mom's house and it rocks. I am jealous when I go over there now.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now Grohe is an excellent kitchen faucet.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ron said:


> Now Grohe is an excellent kitchen faucet.


I totally agree. The Grohe ladylux is one of the best faucet designs ever. But that is a bit out of my budget.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That ceramic disk grohe ladylux made out of solid stainless steel looks bad to the bone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

jynx :laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

what does the ladylux cost


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

On sale for $530 online.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

service guy said:


> I totally agree. The Grohe ladylux is one of the best faucet designs ever. But that is a bit out of my budget.


I don't see the Ladylux faucets often, but the two I installed for people really held up excellent. They last and last. Nice faucets.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I put a Ladylux in my house 3 years ago. Great faucet. The pull out head is solid stainless steel.

2 months ago, I ordered the same faucet for a customer, now the head is PLASTIC. And the price is higher. 

Way to go, Grohe.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The other day I was in Costco and saw a Grohe pull out spray faucet (SS finish) for $179. I believe it was called a "Metro".


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> The other day I was in Costco and saw a Grohe pull out spray faucet (SS finish) for $179. I believe it was called a "Metro".


Hansgrohe is not the same as Grohe


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> That ceramic disk grohe ladylux made out of solid stainless steel looks bad to the bone.:thumbsup:


 It is....mine has been installed for 10 yrs,not a drip yet. Still looks like new and so does the transolid sink. Grohe rep hooked me up when they 1st came out:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Ron said:


> Hansgrohe is not the same as Grohe


Did not know that. It was a Hansgrohe, I see very few of either.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

have ladylux in my kitchen 10 years, love it. had to replace spray head once because the rubber cover for the diverter ripped


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

service guy said:


> A couple of years ago I put in brand new Moen Integra pullout-spray kitchen faucet in my house. It looked nice, and was on sale at fergusons.
> Anyway, it SUCKS! I had to put a new cartridge in and mess with it, because it doesn't want to push the handle all the way down. The new cartridge worked for awhile, but now its dripping AGAIN! The design is horrible, just CRAP!
> I am putting in a GOOD faucet, no MOEN crap. I have Kohler fixtures in the rest of my house with ceramic disc cartridges, and they work beautifully. I have never had problems with Kohler. I am looking at the Kohler Forte, or the Kohler Simplice. Very elegant, much higher quality. A bit pricey, but I learned my lesson buying that cheap Moen garbage.
> 
> end rant...


 
Call Moen and tell them to send you a new handle assembly. You might be able to double up on the little metal washers to stop the drip in the meantime, Moens are peculiar like that.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Call Moen and tell them to send you a new handle assembly. You might be able to double up on the little metal washers to stop the drip in the meantime, Moens are peculiar like that.


I already ripped the handle off of this cheap junk, and took it out and threw it in the trash.
I ended up going with a new Delta pullout signature. Much more SOLID design. http://www.deltafaucet.com/kitchen/details/470-DST.html


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

service guy said:


> I already ripped the handle off of this cheap junk, and took it out and threw it in the trash.
> I ended up going with a new Delta pullout signature. Much more SOLID design. http://www.deltafaucet.com/kitchen/details/470-DST.html


Good job. I was in Canton NC Saturday, if it wasn't a middle of the night thing, I shoulda/woulda looked you up.


----------

